

How to work with Creative Professionals - salahxanadu
http://pastebin.com/25B5HsgW
My job is in jeopardy for presenting this document in a code review. Most of the communication at my workplace is through teleconferencing, even when people are in the same room. I wrote this in response to the lack of specifications or outcomes for projects which has lowered morale. I'd talk to the CEO or CIO about it, but after working here for over 4 months they have never come in yet, even though they live relatively close.<p>HN's thoughts?<p>- s.a.xanadu
======
salahxanadu
My job is in jeopardy for presenting this document in a code review. Most of
the communication at my workplace is through teleconferencing, even when
people are in the same room. I wrote this in response to the lack of
specifications or outcomes for projects which has lowered morale. I'd talk to
the CEO or CIO about it, but after working here for over 4 months they have
never come in yet, even though they live relatively close.

HN's thoughts?

\- s.a.xanadu

